

Geekville, a new neighborhood for Boston - KB
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/editorial_opinion/oped/articles/2010/01/26/geekville_a_new_neighborhood_for_boston

======
pg
He understands that they got it wrong before, but unfortunately that isn't
enough to save them, because the space of possible mistakes is so large, and
city governments are predisposed to hit most of them. E.g. the fact that they
are pwned by large scale developers means that the next iteration will
basically be condo towers turned on their sides: a sea of shorter buildings
with just as little real character.

    
    
        But jealous of our god of dreams,
        His common-sense in secret schemes
              To rule the heart;
        Unable to invent the lyre,
        Creates with simulated fire
           Official art.

